# Merry Christmas 2016



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

WISHING ALL OF YOU THE VERY BEST THIS HOLIDAY SEASON....

MERRY CHRISTMAS 
TO ALL OF YOU
AT 
HAUNTFORUM!












​


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wishing a Blessed Christmas to you all


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Have a good one this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all the delightfully demented folks here on the forum! :jol:


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## carlcooper (Jan 12, 2017)

Happy New Year Everyone.


----------

